# Solved: help with windows media player!



## spb (Feb 3, 2005)

hi i open windows media player and this comes up

"an internal application error has accoured"

any ideas?


----------



## spb (Feb 3, 2005)

i've just sorted it


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

I've moved this to the new Multimedia forum 

btw, how did you solve it? This is one of the main error's that people get, so may be useful for others 

eddie


----------



## spb (Feb 3, 2005)

this worked fine for me

CAUSE
This issue may occur if one or more of the Jscript registry key
settings are incorrect. This behavior may also occur if the Jscript.dll
file is missing or damaged.

RESOLUTION
To resolve this issue, use the following methods in the order that they
are presented.

Method 1: Reregister Jscript.dll and Vbscript.dll

1. Click Start, and then click Run.
2. In the Open box, type regsvr32 jscript.dll, and then click OK.
3. Click OK.

then open windows media and it will work fine


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Great, thanks 

eddie


----------

